# Joyce L Van Enkevort Pusher Tug In St Clair River



## ShipsInTheGreatLakes (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

A polluter pouring black smoke.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

And people say that modern cruise ships are ugly!


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

re: "A polluter pouring black smoke"

Negative that is known as Economy Haze - it is a sign of complete combustion.



randcmackenzie said:


> A polluter pouring black smoke.


----------

